# Nikon d3200/d5100/d3300 budget 30k including prime lenses!!



## piks (Mar 27, 2015)

Hello guys i want to buy a dslr and have budget of 30k including a prime lens.

Models considering: d5100/d3200/d3300 (all with kit lens)

Requirement: I don't know much about dslr but want to learn and my primary requirement is excellent image quality both indoors and out doors!!Good low light photography also needed!!

Use: Will most probably be used for landscapes,portraits,indoor and outdoor shots for like weddings,party,full body picture etc.
No wild life photography (no need of bigger lens) and i am fine with 4fps burst!!

Budget: 30k max

->So among these 3 the d3300 will be higher on cost so i may not be able to buy prime lens!!So is this really that much better than the other two?i don't need slow motion 60fps at all!!
->I crop a lot so going for a 24mp ll be a better bet than 16 i guess?Will this be at the cost of more noise?Or noise is well controlled?
->How about the erognomics like which provides better grip and feels nice to be in hand?
-> Which ll provide better picture quality?both day n night?
->Flip screen of d5100 would be good but not essential for me!!

Prime lens: 35mm vs 50mm af-s 1.8g

->Fx lens on dx body means zoomed lens so which ll be better for normal photography?
->Wont the 50mm too much zoomed?

Thanks in advance for any kind of help


----------



## $hadow (Mar 27, 2015)

Pick D3300. It is better than anyone of the mentioned for video recording.


----------



## piks (Mar 27, 2015)

$hadow said:


> Pick D3300. It is better than anyone of the mentioned for video recording.



But shooting videos is not my primary concern. I need good image quality at a reasonable price!
I know that d3300 is better but buying this ll force me away from buying prime lenses!!


----------



## $hadow (Mar 28, 2015)

piks said:


> But shooting videos is not my primary concern. I need good image quality at a reasonable price!
> I know that d3300 is better but buying this ll force me away from buying prime lenses!!



Buy the body first. Make your investment in more upto date product. You can always buy the lens later but if you buy d3200 you might miss out on other aspects. So from my point of biew buying D3300 is a better option.


----------



## raja manuel (Mar 28, 2015)

piks said:


> ->I crop a lot so going for a 24mp ll be a better bet than 16 i guess?


Yes, but how much do you want to crop? Or rather, do you consider 24 MP to be 50% more than 16 MP or 22% more?


piks said:


> ->Flip screen of d5100 would be good but not essential for me!!


Are you sure? I find the articulating screen on my 600D to be very useful. I didn't anticipate just how much I would use it when I bought my camera.


piks said:


> ->Fx lens on dx body means zoomed lens so which ll be better for normal photography?


Define 'normal'. I'm not familiar with Nikon nomenclature, but if by normal you mean you want to be able to take arm's length selfies with your DSLR, then you are going to finding it a bit difficult with a crop body and kit lens.


piks said:


> ->Wont the 50mm too much zoomed?


The 50mm focal length does feel very tight on a crop body when used indoors, particularly for full body portraits – unless you live in a very large home. Why do you want a 50 mm prime anyway?

Doesn't the D5100 have the same sensor as the D7000? If you are getting the D5100 kit for a lower price as an older model, I would recommend seriously considering it. DSLR photography is not just the camera but the system you build around it, so there isn't much point blowing all your money on the body and not having enough for accessories. Value of the body also depreciates quickly, unlike a lens, so it makes sense to pay for something that has already depreciated.


----------

